# Red Phantom



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Either this is shill bidding or stupidity? V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121388480328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 26, 2014)

but it's a Schwinn


----------



## stoney (Jul 26, 2014)

I follow that seller. He sells tons of bikes and seems to always get good $$$$$. Even his middleweights, lightweights etc. He has a gift to describe and find his bidders.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hmmm, the bidder a***b has 16 feedbacks and bidder k***o has 9. Ebay and collector newbie's stupidity? I highly doubt Dan would do something stupid like shill bidding that could potentially get him kicked off eBay.


----------



## vincev (Jul 26, 2014)

a.....b  23 bids? I smell a skunk.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2014)

vincev said:


> a.....b  23 bids? I smell a skunk.





He also has punched in 14 bids on another bike from another seller. Last bid an hour ago.

It's just no fun anymore. To bad eBay now keeps everything a damn secret.


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 27, 2014)

I know Dan and he does this for a living. Like stoney said, Dan's the master of wringing out every last cent out of what are sometimes very average bikes. There's no way I believe he's involved in shill bidding. Too much risk that you could end up buying your own bike and paying the ebay cost to sell it to yourself. Then what? You realist it? His pitch reminds me of an old fashioned used care salesman but it works for him. Sometimes I'm jealous like the time I sold him a Schwinn middleweight for $125 and he resold it on ebay for $375. More power to him.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2014)

$1350

51 bids and the buyer had 25 all by himself....guess he really wanted it.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox/14778fe3ae135d22


----------



## nj_shore (Jul 28, 2014)

Seller has quite the inventory.  Sold auctions pretty impressive.  Maybe he bought an estate with everything in it...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

jd56 said:


> $1350
> 
> 51 bids and the buyer had 25 all by himself....guess he really wanted it.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox/14778fe3ae135d22




I wish I could find those buyers when I''m selling! Way over the money on that one. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 28, 2014)

I think most bike are overpriced, but with that said it's a free market if you want to pay more for a bike that should be your business and no one else's. _*Enjoy the hobby!*_


----------



## stoney (Jul 28, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> I think most bike are overpriced, but with that said it's a free market if you want to pay more for a bike that should be your business and no one else's. _*Enjoy the hobby!*_




Couldn't agree more. God knows I am guilty of paying too much at times for things I like.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2014)

stoney said:


> Couldn't agree more. God knows I am guilty of paying too much at times for things I like.



Now that you mention it, I'm guilty as well of paying way too much in the past. Prices are based on want not necessarily need.
I just want them too bad.
Unfortunately there is no 12 step program that I know of for my addiction....we'll there is my wife I guess.

Just surprised this one Phantom went for so much, that's all.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Madness7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Used car salesman hits the nail on the head. He does it for a living. It's just inventory to him . But the bidding seems odd to me too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Used car salesman hits the nail on the head. He does it for a living. It's just inventory to him . But the bidding seems odd to me too.




Yes it does, but there are lots of odd people out there.


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2014)

I dont set limits.If I really want something I will go for it. If someone thinks I paid to much that is their problem. The bike hobby is not cheap unless you want to fill up with "space taking" bikes that are not real collectable.I look for deals until there is something I really want.


----------

